

Opera 11.50 Swordfish released - Tomis
http://my.opera.com/desktopteam/blog/2011/06/28/swordfish-jumps-out-of-the-water

======
Tomis
This is how you can customize the speed dial using extensions and whatnot -
<http://imgur.com/UaAfE>

